# Fondue....meat, cheese or chocolate?



## rocio (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi everyone! My husband and I are thinking about buying a fondue thing to make our own at home (sorry, we´re not from here, so I´m not sure how you say...a fondue cooker? a fondue kit?). We have looked a little, and saw that you have to get one fondue cooker (kit) different for meat, cheese or chocolate. Why is this? can we make all of them in the same cooker or do we have to buy the three of them?!?!
Thanks!!!! :chef:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I believe you can use one fondue pot (as we say in the U.S.) for oil or cheese. Just choose a heavy one, such as enameled cast iron. That will hold the heat and is heavy enough to minimize the burning of the cheese. I would guess you need to make a bain marie (water beneath a smaller bowl in which you place the chocolate) or it will burn. I truly don't know with certainty about chocolate, but someone here can tell you about that. 

Welcome to Chef Talk Cafe, Rocio. Please come to the Welcome Forum and tell us a bit about yourself so we can welcome you properly. 

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Ya, Mezzaluna has the ticket.
Enamel is the most useful IMHO. 
The metal ones are fine for oil or broth but will burn your cheese in a heartbeat.


----------



## rocio (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks, Miahoyhoy, but....what is IMHO? I´m sorry...  
Rocio


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

In
My
Humble
Opinion.
;-)


----------



## rocio (Feb 8, 2005)

Hahahahaha!!! ok, understood!!! Thank you!!! :chef:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have done all three fondues in metal fondue pots, and all have worked out beautifully. The key with cheese and choc. fondue, when using a metal fondue pot is to keep your flame pretty low. It can be done, but I would recommend 2 fondue pots anyway, and since you are going to have 2 you might as well make one enamel. The reason I like two is it helps keep the party going. Start with the enamel pot for your cheese fondue, just as that course is finishing, get your oil hot and into your metal pot. The enamel pot comes off the burner and put in the sink to soak. There ends up being hardly any time lag between cheese course and main course. Since the cheese pot has been soaking, during the main course it is easy to wash out and get the choc. course going, again leaving you with little lag time between courses and keeping you out of the kitchen as much as possible. Now, if you were at one of our fondue parties, we use 3 pots. 1 for cheese and choc. courses and 2 for main course. Oh, yeah, and a whole lot of wine.


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh, I've done all types of fondue in the same pot. There's no problem. The one really nice thing about having different pots is if you have different fondue courses, you don't have to stop your meal and clean a pot in between courses for the next one!!! 

A few tips....Rub a clove of garlic inside your pot for cheeses and meats. Just give a little bit of a kick. I love to do meats in broth and wine. Another excellent choice is grapeseed oil. Especially if you can find flavored ones! 

MMmmmmm.....getting hungry for fondue!


----------



## rocio (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank you all for your opinion and tips....I´m drooling for fondue and it´s only 11am!!!!
Gotta go get my pots!!!
Rocio :chef:


----------

